# I knew I didn't stand a chance



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2015)

Good Lord these early bells are bringing some serious coin!:eek::eek::eek:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=371229960744


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2015)

Too rich for my blood....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 12, 2015)

What ding a ling would pay that kind of money?
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2015)

I know of one...:o


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, I thought it may go high, like the last few have.  I threw in an early bid, but bailed early too.  Phew!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 12, 2015)

Convenience clicking internet ding a lings clinging to their cling a lings. Swap meets & live auctions are the way to go.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-1910s-20s-EARLY-tire-driven-bicycle-bell-RARE-/351227223388


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2015)

I was watching it as well..... But backed off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I was watching it just out of curiosity. I figured it would get crazy. I just keep searching the flea markets and antique shops...one day. V/r Shawn


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 12, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I was watching it just out of curiosity. I figured it would get crazy. I just keep searching the flea markets and antique shops...one day. V/r Shawn




Nice bell I was watching it. But I didn't think it would go that far ..
I wish I had one to offer .. Congrats to the seller & the lucky buyer ..


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 12, 2015)

Geez, I've got at least 10 of those same bells packed away.

JUST KIDDING!!!

If a person had an Indian or Chief, it might be worth it......................


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 12, 2015)

I would rather have the jeweled snake eye one.
My wife had a Fleur de lys New Departure one that she loves. But I didnt pay a qtr of that!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 12, 2015)

I am not familiar with all of these nd bells, but if they made a one with a buxom topless lady having rubies for nipples, I am all over it.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2015)

There are a lot of different ones. I sold a snake bell a few months ago.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 12, 2015)

The best one I had was a Dog with a duck in its mouth . 
I have no idea who made the bell?


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2015)

THat bell was NOT as early as the seller states just for the record probably post 1900 and not before 97 I feel safe to say


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 12, 2015)

catfish that clover bell looks pretty lucky! like gold at the end of the rainbow lucky! nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a snipe on it, but that got spanked pretty hard.
Oh! well, that one got away, but there's still plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 12, 2015)

2014 Copake auction 
   Lot # 666
  ND Eagle bell sold for a mere 93.60


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 13, 2015)

*scrubbinrims - JUST FOR YOU*

scrubbinrims you mentioned a buxom topless lady having rubies for nipples and I thought of you with my fan dancer lamp. She sways back and forth, and the rubies catch the light so well you'd think they were lit. Video link below as well. Made by Dodge, same company that made those hula lamps with the moving hips. 

http://youtu.be/ZFvgFRqe20k


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> The best one I had was a Dog with a duck in its mouth .
> I have no idea who made the bell?




That one is made by New Departure.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> catfish that clover bell looks pretty lucky! like gold at the end of the rainbow lucky! nice!




That's it's been very lucky for me.


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Balloonatic said:


> scrubbinrims you mentioned a buxom topless lady having rubies for nipples and I thought of you with my fan dancer lamp. She sways back and forth, and the rubies catch the light so well you'd think they were lit. Video link below as well. Made by Dodge, same company that made those hula lamps with the moving hips.




Nice lamp!


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 15, 2015)

is that lamp  a major award ?  FRA-gil-ILE   they will poke your eyes out kid....


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow,I had to go look at the wheel driven bell I have on one of my bikes.$300 ??


----------

